# Re: shrill, smug anti Americanism



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Rob Ayres" <ayrzee_07@hotmail.com>* on *Wed, 14 Mar 2001 21:55:54 -0500*
Hi Joan,
I know you addressed your comments to Greg about his Proudly Canadian 
sign-off and I'm glad you apologised but I have to jump in here for just 
a sec.
You talk about Canadians being ignorant of the states and I find it hard 
to believe that you are serious! Have you never seen news captions of 
Americans being quizzed on Canada? Talk about ignorant! I have even seen 
Canadian comedians go to the states and ask American statesmen what they 
thought of Canadas new Ice Parliament buildings for which they did up a 
great miniature and photographed it and they thought the idea was 
"Great! Congratulations, it's a really innovative concept."
Most Canadians like the benefits of living next to the Americans and 
take the bad with the good. But, you can't deny people their right to 
poke fun at the big guy cause he ain't listening and doesn't care what 
we say anyway! Most of what I hear is harmless but being ready to jump 
on someone for a proudly Canadian banner? Gimme a break! Would you feel 
that way about me because you drove by my home and I have a Canadian 
flag flying from the highest peak of my house?
The truth is the average American has no idea what's going on here and 
could care less about Canada. Makes no difference to me to be honest but 
don't ridicule Canadians for their "ignorance" because, from my own 
experiences, just the opposite is generally true.
I have American friends as do many on this list and they would back me 
up here, I'm sure, and not feel bad about it. But I have a definite 
problem with your core reaction to the banner. For every flag waving 
Canadian not enough of them there are umpteen more Americans giving 
theirs the wave, even when they live here in Canada.
How Greg's banner could bring these feelings forward is your problem.
Wave it Greg, wave it!
Rob A
  ----- Original Message -----
  From: Joan O. Arc
  To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
  Sent: Wednesday, March 14, 2001 12:56 AM
  Subject: Re: US Training Accident
  Greg,
  No sweat. I was just being a pill, I'm afraid. Your "proudly Canadian"
  which I also am sign-off just reminded me a bit of the kind of 
shrill,
  smug anti-Americanism that seems to pop up in certain segments of 
Canadian
  "culture" all too often.
  It pisses me off mostly because it is nearly always based on *total*
  ignorance of the U.S.A. and ultimately winds up making the Canadians 
who
  indulge in it look even more rube-like than those they seek to mock.
  Happily, because people in the CF *do* have so much contact with their
  counterparts south of the border - as you point out - this kind of 
stuff
  seems rarely to go on in military circles to my knowledge, anyway, 
and I'm
  pretty sure you weren't guilty of it, either.
  I should have just kept my mouth fingers? shut, or saved it for a 
nasty
  e-mail to the CBC, or something.
  My apologies for venting in your direction unfairly,
  Joan

  ----- Original Message -----
  From: "Joan O. Arc" 
  To: 
  Sent: Monday, March 12, 2001 10:56 PM
  Subject: Re: US Training Accident
   > Greg,
   >
   > Not to go all "heavy" on you, or anything, but smugness in the face 
of
  the
   > kind of misfortune the American forces seem to have been 
experiencing of
   > late just isn't attractive, at least in my not so humble opinion. 
But
  you
   > *are* right, all the same - What a run of luck! What gives, I 
wonder?
   >
   > - Joan
  --------------------------------------------------------
  NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
  to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
  remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
  message body.
  
_________________________________________________________________________
  Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at 
 http://www.hotmail.com. 
  --------------------------------------------------------
  NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
  to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
  remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
  message body.
http-equiv=3DContent-Type>
Hi Joan,
I know you addressed your comments to Greg about 
his
Proudly Canadian sign-off and I'm glad you apologised but I have to jump 
in here
for just a sec. 
You talk about Canadians being ignorant of the 
states and
I find it hard to believe that you are serious! Have you never seen news 
captions of Americans being quizzed on Canada? Talk about ignorant! I 
have even
seen Canadian comedians go to the states and ask American statesmen what 
they
thought of Canadas new Ice Parliament buildings for which they did up a 
great
miniature and photographed it and they thought the idea was "Great!
Congratulations, it's a really innovative concept." 
Most Canadians like the benefits of living next 
to the
Americans and take the bad with the good. But, you can't deny people 
their right
to poke fun at the big guy cause he ain't listening and doesn't care 
what we say
anyway! Most of what I hear is harmless but being ready to jump on 
someone for a
proudly Canadian banner? Gimme a break! Would you feel that way about me 
because
you drove by my home and I have a Canadian flag flying from the highest 
peak of
my house?
The truth is the average American has no idea 
what's going
onhere and could care less about Canada. Makes no difference to me 
to be
honest but don't ridicule Canadians for their "ignorance" because, from 
my own
experiences, just the opposite is generally true. 
I have American friends as do many on this list 
and they
would back me up here, I'm sure, and not feel bad about it. But I have a 
definite problem with your core reaction to the banner. For every flag 
waving
Canadian not enough of them there are umpteen more Americans giving 
theirs the
wave, even when they live here in Canada. 
How Greg's banner could bring these feelings 
forward is
your problem.
Wave it Greg, wave it!
Rob A
  ----- Original Message ----- 
  From:
  Joan O.
  Arc 
  To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca 
  Sent: Wednesday, March 14, 2001 
12:56
  AM
  Subject: Re: US Training 
Accident
  Greg,No sweat. I was just being a pill, I'm 
afraid.
  Your "proudly Canadian"which I also am sign-off just reminded me 
a bit
  of the kind of shrill,smug anti-Americanism that seems to pop up 
in
  certain segments of Canadian"culture" all too often.It 
pisses me
  off mostly because it is nearly always based on *total*ignorance 
of the
  U.S.A. and ultimately winds up making the Canadians whoindulge in 
it look
  even more rube-like than those they seek to mock.Happily, 
because
  people in the CF *do* have so much contact with theircounterparts 
south of
  the border - as you point out - this kind of stuffseems rarely to 
go on in
  military circles to my knowledge, anyway, and I'mpretty sure you 
weren't
  guilty of it, either.I should have just kept my mouth 
fingers? shut,
  or saved it for a nastye-mail to the CBC, or something.My
  apologies for venting in your direction
  unfairly,Joan

----- Original Message -----From: "Joan O. 
Arc"
  ltjoan_o_arc@hotmail.comgt
To:
  ltarmy-list@CdnArmy.cagtSent
:
  Monday, March 12, 2001 10:56 PMSubject: Re: US Training
  Accidentgt Greg,gtgt Not 
to go all
  "heavy" on you, or anything, but smugness in the face 
ofthegt
  kind of misfortune the American forces seem to have been experiencing
  ofgt late just isn't attractive, at least in my not so 
humble
  opinion. Butyougt *are* right, all the same - What a 
run of
  luck! What gives, I wonder?gtgt -
  
Joan


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"John Gow" <jgow@home.com>* on *Wed, 14 Mar 2001 22:59:38 -0500*
Easy to see both your points...or actually all three of your 
perspectives.
A few things to "temper" this with...
1    Ican understand Joan's view, that the Molson ads are getting a 
little overworked, as we get that in the face a lttle too often...and in 
your face is not Canadian style, generally...
2    We, as Canadians, are pretty damned lucky in our country and in 
our proximity to the USA, their economy and protection.  The beginning 
of "rants" was done by Gordon Sinclair remember "Front Page 
Challenge"? who did one on what the Americans have done for the world 
and no, not denying they've done some hindsighted dumb things too...
3    One of the reasons I spent twenty years trying to serve my 
country, Canada, was a hope that in so doing, I could keep, amongst many 
other liberties the right to free speech...even if it was when I was 
tired, cranky, and/or irritable...and, frequently, uninformed or just 
plain wrong...I've certainly used that right on this means, and cannot 
deny that same right its not just a priviledge to others.  So the 
three of you are each right, even if you disagree over a minor point.
4    Not suggesting that this was anyone's motive, but the US military 
has certainly had a bad run of luck of the last month or two.  If we 
have any feelings on this, lets let them be concern for those families 
so tragically affected and not with any BS of one upmanship.  Lets 
recognise that a few nickles in tax to have improved equipment, 
procedures or benefits for servicemen/women and their families is 
something its our on-going duty to give.
Okay?
John
  ----- Original Message -----
  From: Rob Ayres
  To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
  Sent: Wednesday, March 14, 2001 9:55 PM
  Subject: Re: shrill, smug anti Americanism
  Hi Joan,
  I know you addressed your comments to Greg about his Proudly Canadian 
sign-off and I'm glad you apologised but I have to jump in here for just 
a sec.
  You talk about Canadians being ignorant of the states and I find it 
hard to believe that you are serious! Have you never seen news captions 
of Americans being quizzed on Canada? Talk about ignorant! I have even 
seen Canadian comedians go to the states and ask American statesmen what 
they thought of Canadas new Ice Parliament buildings for which they did 
up a great miniature and photographed it and they thought the idea was 
"Great! Congratulations, it's a really innovative concept."
  Most Canadians like the benefits of living next to the Americans and 
take the bad with the good. But, you can't deny people their right to 
poke fun at the big guy cause he ain't listening and doesn't care what 
we say anyway! Most of what I hear is harmless but being ready to jump 
on someone for a proudly Canadian banner? Gimme a break! Would you feel 
that way about me because you drove by my home and I have a Canadian 
flag flying from the highest peak of my house?
  The truth is the average American has no idea what's going on here and 
could care less about Canada. Makes no difference to me to be honest but 
don't ridicule Canadians for their "ignorance" because, from my own 
experiences, just the opposite is generally true.
  I have American friends as do many on this list and they would back me 
up here, I'm sure, and not feel bad about it. But I have a definite 
problem with your core reaction to the banner. For every flag waving 
Canadian not enough of them there are umpteen more Americans giving 
theirs the wave, even when they live here in Canada.
  How Greg's banner could bring these feelings forward is your problem.
  Wave it Greg, wave it!
  Rob A
    ----- Original Message -----
    From: Joan O. Arc
    To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
    Sent: Wednesday, March 14, 2001 12:56 AM
    Subject: Re: US Training Accident
    Greg,
    No sweat. I was just being a pill, I'm afraid. Your "proudly 
Canadian"
    which I also am sign-off just reminded me a bit of the kind of 
shrill,
    smug anti-Americanism that seems to pop up in certain segments of 
Canadian
    "culture" all too often.
    It pisses me off mostly because it is nearly always based on *total*
    ignorance of the U.S.A. and ultimately winds up making the Canadians 
who
    indulge in it look even more rube-like than those they seek to mock.
    Happily, because people in the CF *do* have so much contact with 
their
    counterparts south of the border - as you point out - this kind of 
stuff
    seems rarely to go on in military circles to my knowledge, anyway, 
and I'm
    pretty sure you weren't guilty of it, either.
    I should have just kept my mouth fingers? shut, or saved it for a 
nasty
    e-mail to the CBC, or something.
    My apologies for venting in your direction unfairly,
    Joan

    ----- Original Message -----
    From: "Joan O. Arc" 
    To: 
    Sent: Monday, March 12, 2001 10:56 PM
    Subject: Re: US Training Accident
     > Greg,
     >
     > Not to go all "heavy" on you, or anything, but smugness in the 
face of
    the
     > kind of misfortune the American forces seem to have been 
experiencing of
     > late just isn't attractive, at least in my not so humble 
opinion. But
    you
     > *are* right, all the same - What a run of luck! What gives, I 
wonder?
     >
     > - Joan
    --------------------------------------------------------
    NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
    to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
    remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
    message body.
    
_________________________________________________________________________
    Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at 
 http://www.hotmail.com. 
    --------------------------------------------------------
    NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
    to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
    remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
    message body.
Easy to see both your points...or 
actually all
three of your perspectives.
A few things to "temper" this 
with...
1 Ican understand 
Joan's view,
that the Molson ads are getting a little overworked, as we get that in 
the face
a lttle too often...and in your face is not Canadian style,
generally...
2 We, as Canadians, 
are pretty
damned lucky in our country and in our proximity to the USA, their 
economy and
protection. The beginning of "rants" was done by Gordon Sinclair 
remember
"Front Page Challenge"? who did one on what the Americans have done for 
the
world and no, not denying they've done some hindsighted dumb things
too...
3 One of the reasons 
I spent
twenty years trying to serve my country, Canada, was a hope that in so 
doing, I
could keep, amongst many other liberties the right to free speech...even 
if it
was when I was tired, cranky, and/or irritable...and, frequently, 
uninformed or
just plain wrong...I've certainly used that right on this means, and 
cannot deny
that same right its not just a priviledge to others. So the 
three of you
are each right, even if you disagree over a minor point.
4 Not suggesting 
that this was
anyone's motive, but the US military has certainly had a bad run of 
luck of the
last month or two. If we have any feelings on this, lets let them 
be
concern for those families so tragically affected and not with any BS of 
one
upmanship. Lets recognise that a few nickles in tax to have 
improved
equipment, procedures or benefits for servicemen/women and their 
families is
something its our on-going duty to give.
Okay?
John
  ----- Original Message ----- 
  From:
  Rob
  Ayres 
  To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca 
  Sent: Wednesday, March 14, 2001 
9:55
  PM
  Subject: Re: shrill, smug anti
  Americanism
  
  Hi Joan,
  I know you addressed your comments to Greg 
about his
  Proudly Canadian sign-off and I'm glad you apologised but I have to 
jump in
  here for just a sec. 
  You talk about Canadians being ignorant of the 
states
  and I find it hard to believe that you are serious! Have you never 
seen news
  captions of Americans being quizzed on Canada? Talk about ignorant! I 
have
  even seen Canadian comedians go to the states and ask American 
statesmen what
  they thought of Canadas new Ice Parliament buildings for which they 
did up a
  great miniature and photographed it and they thought the idea was 
"Great!
  Congratulations, it's a really innovative concept." 
  Most Canadians like the benefits of living 
next to the
  Americans and take the bad with the good. But, you can't deny people 
their
  right to poke fun at the big guy cause he ain't listening and doesn't 
care
  what we say anyway! Most of what I hear is harmless but being ready to 
jump on
  someone for a proudly Canadian banner? Gimme a break! Would you feel 
that way
  about me because you drove by my home and I have a Canadian flag 
flying from
  the highest peak of my house?
  The truth is the average American has no idea 
what's
  going onhere and could care less about Canada. Makes no 
difference to me
  to be honest but don't ridicule Canadians for their "ignorance" 
because, from
  my own experiences, just the opposite is generally true. 
  I have American friends as do many on this 
list and they
  would back me up here, I'm sure, and not feel bad about it. But I have 
a
  definite problem with your core reaction to the banner. For every flag 
waving
  Canadian not enough of them there are umpteen more Americans giving 
theirs
  the wave, even when they live here in Canada. 
  How Greg's banner could bring these feelings 
forward is
  your problem.
  
  Wave it Greg, wave it!
  
  Rob A
  
  
    ----- Original Message ----- 
    From:
    Joan O.
    Arc 
    To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca 
    Sent: Wednesday, March 14, 
2001 12:56
    AM
    Subject: Re: US Training 
Accident
    Greg,No sweat. I was just being a pill, I'm 
afraid.
    Your "proudly Canadian"which I also am sign-off just reminded 
me a bit
    of the kind of shrill,smug anti-Americanism that seems to pop up 
in
    certain segments of Canadian"culture" all too often.It 
pisses me
    off mostly because it is nearly always based on *total*ignorance 
of the
    U.S.A. and ultimately winds up making the Canadians whoindulge 
in it
    look even more rube-like than those they seek to 
mock.Happily,
    because people in the CF *do* have so much contact with
    theircounterparts south of the border - as you point out - this 
kind of
    stuffseems rarely to go on in military circles to my knowledge, 
    anyway, and I'mpretty sure you weren't guilty of it, 
either.I
    should have just kept my mouth fingers? shut, or saved it for a
    nastye-mail to the CBC, or something.My apologies for 
venting in
    your direction unfairly,Joan

----- Original 
Message
    -----From: "Joan O. Arc" ltjoan_o_arc@hotmail.comgt
To:
    ltarmy-list@CdnArmy.cagtSent
:
    Monday, March 12, 2001 10:56 PMSubject: Re: US Training
    Accidentgt Greg,gtgt Not 
to go
    all "heavy" on you, or anything, but smugness in the face
    ofthegt kind of misfortune the American forces seem 
to have
    been experiencing ofgt late just isn't attractive, at 
least in
    my not so humble opinion. Butyougt *are* right, 
all the
    same - What a run of luck! What gives, I
    wonder?gtgt -
    
Joan


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Ian Edwards" <iedwards@home.com>* on *Wed, 14 Mar 2001 22:02:05 -0700*
Three 3 points about Yank Bashing:
1. Just how many Americans did "22 Minutes" have to interview in order 
to get a handful of yuk-yuks of ignorance? Did they, and others of their 
ilk, have to discard many of their responses because they were close or 
somewhat correct? They don't say what was left on the cutting room floor 
in order to make us feel "superior" because a little nation 
economically, demographically, etc. knows all about a large 
neighbouring country.
2. Why should Americans be expected to know much about Canada 
considering:
    a their own nation/economy is so large and there is so much to 
learn about internally
    b Canada is so small - 300 miles wide for all real purposes
    c foreign trade for the U.S. is nowhere near as important to the US 
as it is to Canada, so the fact that we are their largest trading 
partner for the next 10 years until Mexico replaces us is not very 
important.
    d Canadians know so little about most other nations of the world - 
without rushing to an atlas, etc. how many even on this net can name 
MOST of the states in Mexico and, even less likely, name their capital 
cities? Pu-leese don't take this as a quiz to be answered on this net - 
we can't verify it wasn't an "open book test". If it's not about 
Hollywood, just how much do many young Canadians know about the US?
3. Yes, Yanks away from home can be arrogant. I worked with a number of 
senior engineers and managers of manufacturing. They tended to treat 
Canadians in Canada as peons and were there, clearly, only to make money 
and return home. But then again, they were "living" in Regina, 
Saskatchewan. They certainly made no attempt to integrate into the 
community. Mind you, they had a work attitude that meant 24/7 to the 
company, gave 110 and didn't have the "civil service" attitude found by 
most Reginians. But then, I have a brother, a PEng, who has spent most 
of the past 10 years living in Jakarta, Indonesia and some place called 
Cebu City, Philippines. From what I deduced from him, all the "ex pats" 
grouped together and avoided the natives just like the British sahibs of 
the Empire "Boy, fetch me a gin and tonic, chop, chop". That ex-pat 
cultural mileau consisted of Western Europeans, Americans and,just as 
much, Canadians.
Actually, come to think of it, the Americans abroad tended to act like 
our "ring knockers", always supporting each other regardless of the 
merit of anyone else's proposals, defending a fellow rmc against the 
unwashed,  but at least there wasn't that horrible thing about 
"seniority" a member of a senior year outranking a member of junior 
year regardless of current actual rank a decade or two after 
graduation. Oh, for the benefit of Joan, I'm talking about Royal 
Military College. I'm told Westpoint and VMI are just as bad.
  ----- Original Message -----
  From: Rob Ayres
  To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
  Sent: Wednesday, March 14, 2001 7:55 PM
  Subject: Re: shrill, smug anti Americanism
  Hi Joan,
  I know you addressed your comments to Greg about his Proudly Canadian 
sign-off and I'm glad you apologised but I have to jump in here for just 
a sec.
  You talk about Canadians being ignorant of the states and I find it 
hard to believe that you are serious! Have you never seen news captions 
of Americans being quizzed on Canada? Talk about ignorant! I have even 
seen Canadian comedians go to the states and ask American statesmen what 
they thought of Canadas new Ice Parliament buildings for which they did 
up a great miniature and photographed it and they thought the idea was 
"Great! Congratulations, it's a really innovative concept."
  Most Canadians like the benefits of living next to the Americans and 
take the bad with the good. But, you can't deny people their right to 
poke fun at the big guy cause he ain't listening and doesn't care what 
we say anyway! Most of what I hear is harmless but being ready to jump 
on someone for a proudly Canadian banner? Gimme a break! Would you feel 
that way about me because you drove by my home and I have a Canadian 
flag flying from the highest peak of my house?
  The truth is the average American has no idea what's going on here and 
could care less about Canada. Makes no difference to me to be honest but 
don't ridicule Canadians for their "ignorance" because, from my own 
experiences, just the opposite is generally true.
  I have American friends as do many on this list and they would back me 
up here, I'm sure, and not feel bad about it. But I have a definite 
problem with your core reaction to the banner. For every flag waving 
Canadian not enough of them there are umpteen more Americans giving 
theirs the wave, even when they live here in Canada.
  How Greg's banner could bring these feelings forward is your problem.
  Wave it Greg, wave it!
  Rob A
    ----- Original Message -----
    From: Joan O. Arc
    To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
    Sent: Wednesday, March 14, 2001 12:56 AM
    Subject: Re: US Training Accident
    Greg,
    No sweat. I was just being a pill, I'm afraid. Your "proudly 
Canadian"
    which I also am sign-off just reminded me a bit of the kind of 
shrill,
    smug anti-Americanism that seems to pop up in certain segments of 
Canadian
    "culture" all too often.
    It pisses me off mostly because it is nearly always based on *total*
    ignorance of the U.S.A. and ultimately winds up making the Canadians 
who
    indulge in it look even more rube-like than those they seek to mock.
    Happily, because people in the CF *do* have so much contact with 
their
    counterparts south of the border - as you point out - this kind of 
stuff
    seems rarely to go on in military circles to my knowledge, anyway, 
and I'm
    pretty sure you weren't guilty of it, either.
    I should have just kept my mouth fingers? shut, or saved it for a 
nasty
    e-mail to the CBC, or something.
    My apologies for venting in your direction unfairly,
    Joan

    ----- Original Message -----
    From: "Joan O. Arc" 
    To: 
    Sent: Monday, March 12, 2001 10:56 PM
    Subject: Re: US Training Accident
     > Greg,
     >
     > Not to go all "heavy" on you, or anything, but smugness in the 
face of
    the
     > kind of misfortune the American forces seem to have been 
experiencing of
     > late just isn't attractive, at least in my not so humble 
opinion. But
    you
     > *are* right, all the same - What a run of luck! What gives, I 
wonder?
     >
     > - Joan
    --------------------------------------------------------
    NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
    to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
    remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
    message body.
    
_________________________________________________________________________
    Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at 
 http://www.hotmail.com. 
    --------------------------------------------------------
    NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
    to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
    remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
    message body.
http-equiv=3DContent-Type>
Three 3 points about Yank 
Bashing:
1. Just how many Americans did "22 
Minutes" have to
interview in order to get a handful of yuk-yuks of ignorance? Did they, 
and
others of their ilk, have to discard many of their responses because 
they were
close or somewhat correct? They don't say what was left on the cutting 
room
floor in order to make us feel "superior" because a little nation 
economically,
demographically, etc. knows all about a large neighbouring
country.
2. Why should Americans be expected to 
know much
about Canada considering:
 a their own 
nation/economy is
so large and there is so much to learn about internally
 b Canada is so 
small - 300
miles wide for all real purposes
 c foreign trade for 
the U.S. is
nowhere near as important to the US as it is to Canada, so the fact that 
we are
their largest trading partner for the next 10 years until Mexico 
replaces us
is not very important.
 d Canadians know so 
little
about most other nations of the world - without rushing to an atlas, 
etc. how
many even on this net can name MOST of the states in Mexico and, even 
less
likely, name their capital cities? Pu-leese don't take this as a quiz 
to be
answered on this net - we can't verify it wasn't an "open book test". 
If it's
not about Hollywood, just how much do many young Canadians know about 
the
US?
3. Yes, Yanks away from home can be 
arrogant. I
worked with a number of senior engineers and managers of manufacturing. 
They
tended to treat Canadians in Canada as peons and were there, clearly,
onlyto make money and return home. But then again, they were 
"living" in
Regina, Saskatchewan. They certainly made no attempt to integrate into 
the
community. Mind you, they hada work attitude that meant 24/7 to 
the
company, gave 110 and didn't have the "civil service" attitude found by 
most
Reginians. But then, I have a brother, a PEng, who has spent most of the 
past 10
years living in Jakarta, Indonesia and some place called Cebu City, 
Philippines.
>From what I deduced from him, all the "ex pats" grouped together and 
avoided the
natives just like the British sahibs of the Empire "Boy, fetch me a gin 
and
tonic, chop, chop". That ex-pat cultural mileau consisted of Western 
Europeans,
Americans and,just as much, Canadians.
Actually, come to think of it, the 
Americans abroad
tended to act like our "ring knockers", always supporting each other 
regardless
of the merit of anyone else's proposals, defending a fellow rmc 
againstthe
unwashed,  but at least there wasn't that horrible thing about 
"seniority" a
member of a senior year outranking a member of junior year regardless of 
current
actual rank a decade or two after graduation. Oh, for the benefit of 
Joan, I'm
talking about Royal Military College. I'm told Westpoint and VMI are 
just as
bad.
  ----- Original Message ----- 
  From:
  Rob
  Ayres 
  To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca 
  Sent: Wednesday, March 14, 2001 
7:55
  PM
  Subject: Re: shrill, smug anti
  Americanism
  
  Hi Joan,
  I know you addressed your comments to Greg 
about his
  Proudly Canadian sign-off and I'm glad you apologised but I have to 
jump in
  here for just a sec. 
  You talk about Canadians being ignorant of the 
states
  and I find it hard to believe that you are serious! Have you never 
seen news
  captions of Americans being quizzed on Canada? Talk about ignorant! I 
have
  even seen Canadian comedians go to the states and ask American 
statesmen what
  they thought of Canadas new Ice Parliament buildings for which they 
did up a
  great miniature and photographed it and they thought the idea was 
"Great!
  Congratulations, it's a really innovative concept." 
  Most Canadians like the benefits of living 
next to the
  Americans and take the bad with the good. But, you can't deny people 
their
  right to poke fun at the big guy cause he ain't listening and doesn't 
care
  what we say anyway! Most of what I hear is harmless but being ready to 
jump on
  someone for a proudly Canadian banner? Gimme a break! Would you feel 
that way
  about me because you drove by my home and I have a Canadian flag 
flying from
  the highest peak of my house?
  The truth is the average American has no idea 
what's
  going onhere and could care less about Canada. Makes no 
difference to me
  to be honest but don't ridicule Canadians for their "ignorance" 
because, from
  my own experiences, just the opposite is generally true. 
  I have American friends as do many on this 
list and they
  would back me up here, I'm sure, and not feel bad about it. But I have 
a
  definite problem with your core reaction to the banner. For every flag 
waving
  Canadian not enough of them there are umpteen more Americans giving 
theirs
  the wave, even when they live here in Canada. 
  How Greg's banner could bring these feelings 
forward is
  your problem.
  
  Wave it Greg, wave it!
  
  Rob A
  
  
    ----- Original Message ----- 
    From:
    Joan O.
    Arc 
    To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca 
    Sent: Wednesday, March 14, 
2001 12:56
    AM
    Subject: Re: US Training 
Accident
    Greg,No sweat. I was just being a pill, I'm 
afraid.
    Your "proudly Canadian"which I also am sign-off just reminded 
me a bit
    of the kind of shrill,smug anti-Americanism that seems to pop up 
in
    certain segments of Canadian"culture" all too often.It 
pisses me
    off mostly because it is nearly always based on *total*ignorance 
of the
    U.S.A. and ultimately winds up making the Canadians whoindulge 
in it
    look even more rube-like than those they seek to 
mock.Happily,
    because people in the CF *do* have so much contact with
    theircounterparts south of the border - as you point out - this 
kind of
    stuffseems rarely to go on in military circles to my knowledge, 
    anyway, and I'mpretty sure you weren't guilty of it, 
either.I
    should have just kept my mouth fingers? shut, or saved it for a
    nastye-mail to the CBC, or something.My apologies for 
venting in
    your direction unfairly,Joan----Original Message 
    Follows

----- Original 
Message
    -----From: "Joan O. Arc" ltjoan_o_arc@hotmail.comgt
To:
    ltarmy-list@CdnArmy.cagtSent
:
    Monday, March 12, 2001 10:56 PMSubject: Re: US Training
    Accidentgt Greg,gtgt Not 
to go
    all "heavy" on you, or anything, but smugness in the face
    ofthegt kind of misfortune the American forces seem 
to have
    been experiencing ofgt late just isn't attractive, at 
least in
    my not so humble opinion. Butyougt *are* right, 
all the
    same - What a run of luck! What gives, I
    wonder?gtgt -
    
Joan


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"John Gow" <jgow@home.com>* on *Thu, 15 Mar 2001 00:41:35 -0500*
Hi Ian
You are likely right...probably not very many...but they‘d be 
selectively choosing the ones to ask, which narrows the odds.
Take some umbrage at that 300 miles wide thing...most US types know its 
a bit more than that.  You likewise airily deny the Dakotans, Alaskans 
etc etc who have a pretty fair idea of what physical geography 
represents...
Conversely, Siberia is a "neighbouring country" and I‘ll take odds on 
any list member getting any questions right, seeing I cannot formulate 
questions beyonf "did you see the ‘Mammoth thing‘ on Discovery the other 
night?
I‘m betting the foreign trade issues will turn around in ten or twenty 
years.  People have to eat.  We grow food far in excess of what we eat.  
We can sustain the lack of support we give farmers they cannot sustain 
the support they give, nor keep up with their consumption...
Canadians, by and large, make better quality goods than does the 
US...the US Alabama theory of manufacture and management doesn‘t work 
here...or maybe even elsewhere...refer to Michael Jordon making more 
money from Nike than all the Nike slave labour put together...and 
ponder...is this successful marketing, in the long run? 
Anyway, an interesting muse...
John
Hi Ian
You are likely right...probably not 
very many...but
they‘d be selectively choosing the ones to ask, which narrows the
odds.
Take some umbrage at that 300 miles 
wide
thing...most US types know its a bit more than that. You likewise 
airily
deny the Dakotans, Alaskans etc etc who have a pretty fair idea of what 
physical
geography represents...
Conversely, Siberia is a "neighbouring 
country" and
I‘ll take odds on any list member getting any questions right, seeing I 
cannot
formulate questions beyonf "did you see the ‘Mammoth thing‘ on Discovery 
the
other night?
I‘m betting the foreign trade issues 
will turn
around in ten or twenty years. People have to eat. We grow 
food far
in excess of what we eat. We can sustain the lack of support we 
give
farmers they cannot sustain the support they give, nor keep up with 
their
consumption...
Canadians, by and large, make better 
quality goods
than does the US...the US Alabama theory of manufacture and management 
doesn‘t
work here...or maybe even elsewhere...refer to Michael Jordon making 
more money
from Nike than all the Nike slave labour put together...and ponder...is 
this
successful marketing, in the long run? 
Anyway, an interesting 
muse...
John
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"dave" <dave.newcombe@home.com>* on *Wed, 14 Mar 2001 22:12:08 -0800*
My opinion is that the people who were killed and injured, were serving 
their country...As we have.  lets not denigrate thier sacrifice, just to 
try and feel more Canadian.  We should observe a moment of reflection, 
and offer our prayers to their families.......
We have had similar tragedies in our services:
    MILE officer cadets killed in Chilliwack
    HMCS Kootenay explosion
    Airborne drop into Ottawa river
It is a very real and present danger of training to a high degree of 
readiness, accept it, learn from it..and remember it.!!!
My 2 bits
Chimo
http-equiv=3DContent-Type>
My opinion is that the people who were 
killed and
injured, were serving their country...As we have. lets not 
denigrate thier
sacrifice, just to try and feel more Canadian. We should observe a 
moment
of reflection, and offer our prayers to their 
families.......
We have had similar tragedies in our
services:
 MILE officer cadets 
killed in
Chilliwack
 HMCS Kootenay
explosion
 Airborne drop into 
Ottawa
river
It is a very real and present danger of 
training to
a high degree of readiness, accept it, learn from it..and remember
it.!!!
My 2 bits
Chimo
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"John Gow" <jgow@home.com>* on *Thu, 15 Mar 2001 01:15:23 -0500*
And lets not forget those people in "BoxTop22" going up to Alert, or 
those great guys at SAR Trenton that went up and jumped in to get them 
out...a great story of heroism in peacetime...worthwhile reading...
And thanks, Dave, just my point...
John
  ----- Original Message -----
  From: dave
  To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
  Sent: Thursday, March 15, 2001 1:12 AM
  Subject: Re: shrill, smug anti Americanism
  My opinion is that the people who were killed and injured, were 
serving their country...As we have.  lets not denigrate thier sacrifice, 
just to try and feel more Canadian.  We should observe a moment of 
reflection, and offer our prayers to their families.......
  We have had similar tragedies in our services:
      MILE officer cadets killed in Chilliwack
      HMCS Kootenay explosion
      Airborne drop into Ottawa river
  It is a very real and present danger of training to a high degree of 
readiness, accept it, learn from it..and remember it.!!!
  My 2 bits
  Chimo
And lets not forget those people in 
"BoxTop22"
going up to Alert, or those great guys at SAR Trenton that went up and 
jumped in
to get them out...a great story of heroism in peacetime...worthwhile
reading...
And thanks, Dave, just my 
point...
John
  ----- Original Message ----- 
  From:
  dave

  To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca 
  Sent: Thursday, March 15, 2001 
1:12
  AM
  Subject: Re: shrill, smug anti
  Americanism

  My opinion is that the people who 
were killed and
  injured, were serving their country...As we have. lets not 
denigrate
  thier sacrifice, just to try and feel more Canadian. We should 
observe a
  moment of reflection, and offer our prayers to their
  families.......

  We have had similar tragedies in our
  services:
   MILE officer 
cadets killed in
  Chilliwack
   HMCS Kootenay
  explosion
   Airborne drop into 
Ottawa
  river

  It is a very real and present danger 
of training
  to a high degree of readiness, accept it, learn from it..and remember
  it.!!!

  My 2 bits
  Chimo

--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Joan O. Arc" <joan_o_arc@hotmail.com>* on *Thu, 15 Mar 2001 07:33:55 -0000*
Rob,
Thanks for your comments. Ian and John have already made most of the points 
I could make in reply to yours see their later posts, but I do have a few 
quick observations:
1 You're absolutely right. Americans do generally know less than nothing 
about Canada, and ignorance and contempt, unfortunately, cut across the 49th 
parallel in both directions. However, whether we proud Canadians like it or 
not, the USA is the pre-eminent political, economic, cultural, military, 
you-name-it power in the world today. People in countries such as Mexico, 
Poland, Malaysia, Nigeria, etc. probably all, on average, know more about 
the US than Americans know about their home countries. And just because 
Canada happens to share a border with the US doesn't make us immune to this 
"knowledge gap" phenomenon. The US is simply a special case: It produces a 
large large, large! percentage of the cultural product the world consumes 
and so people tend to get a crash course in American culture, whether they 
want one or not.
2 I agree that Canadians should be less hesitant to wave the flag than they 
sometimes are. In fact, I'm all for lots of flag-waving on both sides of the 
border. People who are proud of their countries generally make better 
citizens, better workers, better soldiers, etc. than people who aren't. But 
I was always taught to believe that you don't raise yourself up by tearing 
the other guy down. If Canadians want to or are able to engage in 
flag-waving because of our national accomplishments or our ability to 
realize our national ideals or simply because they love their country, 
that's great. But to wave the flag "because the Americans do it" or to show 
that "we're not American" devalues both our flag and those who are doing the 
waving. At least in my opinion. Other points of view are, of course, both 
possible and reasonable.
3 I also think, as John, Ian and Dave have already pointed out, that it is 
in kind of poor taste to engage in flag-waving as a way of "rejoicing" in or 
"poking fun" at another country's misfortunes, especially when those 
misfortunes take the form of a string of fatal accidents. However, I also am 
pretty sure that Greg was just being funny when he posted his very 
attractive - can I borrow it? : flag sign-off and that is why I've already 
said I'm sorry I came down so hard on him. Why don't I grow a sense of 
humour or something?!?!
I'm also sorry, BTW, to have sent us off into a topic that seems to be 
becoming a bit of a hornets' nest and that is irrelevant to the list's 
theme, to boot.
Cap badges anyone?
Joan
PS - I think it's hilarious and really cute that your kids are all excited 
about what you're doing this summer because of the recruiting ads. Best of 
luck with the course.
----Original Message Follows----
From: "Rob Ayres" 
Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
To: 
Subject: Re: shrill, smug anti Americanism
Date: Wed, 14 Mar 2001 21:55:54 -0500
Hi Joan,
I know you addressed your comments to Greg about his Proudly Canadian 
sign-off and I'm glad you apologised but I have to jump in here for just a 
sec.
You talk about Canadians being ignorant of the states and I find it hard to 
believe that you are serious! Have you never seen news captions of Americans 
being quizzed on Canada? Talk about ignorant! I have even seen Canadian 
comedians go to the states and ask American statesmen what they thought of 
Canadas new Ice Parliament buildings for which they did up a great 
miniature and photographed it and they thought the idea was "Great! 
Congratulations, it's a really innovative concept."
Most Canadians like the benefits of living next to the Americans and take 
the bad with the good. But, you can't deny people their right to poke fun at 
the big guy cause he ain't listening and doesn't care what we say anyway! 
Most of what I hear is harmless but being ready to jump on someone for a 
proudly Canadian banner? Gimme a break! Would you feel that way about me 
because you drove by my home and I have a Canadian flag flying from the 
highest peak of my house?
The truth is the average American has no idea what's going on here and could 
care less about Canada. Makes no difference to me to be honest but don't 
ridicule Canadians for their "ignorance" because, from my own experiences, 
just the opposite is generally true.
I have American friends as do many on this list and they would back me up 
here, I'm sure, and not feel bad about it. But I have a definite problem 
with your core reaction to the banner. For every flag waving Canadian not 
enough of them there are umpteen more Americans giving theirs the wave, 
even when they live here in Canada.
How Greg's banner could bring these feelings forward is your problem.
Wave it Greg, wave it!
Rob A
   ----- Original Message -----
   From: Joan O. Arc
   To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
   Sent: Wednesday, March 14, 2001 12:56 AM
   Subject: Re: US Training Accident
   Greg,
   No sweat. I was just being a pill, I'm afraid. Your "proudly Canadian"
   which I also am sign-off just reminded me a bit of the kind of shrill,
   smug anti-Americanism that seems to pop up in certain segments of 
Canadian
   "culture" all too often.
   It pisses me off mostly because it is nearly always based on *total*
   ignorance of the U.S.A. and ultimately winds up making the Canadians who
   indulge in it look even more rube-like than those they seek to mock.
   Happily, because people in the CF *do* have so much contact with their
   counterparts south of the border - as you point out - this kind of stuff
   seems rarely to go on in military circles to my knowledge, anyway, and 
I'm
   pretty sure you weren't guilty of it, either.
   I should have just kept my mouth fingers? shut, or saved it for a nasty
   e-mail to the CBC, or something.
   My apologies for venting in your direction unfairly,
   Joan

   ----- Original Message -----
   From: "Joan O. Arc" 
   To: 
   Sent: Monday, March 12, 2001 10:56 PM
   Subject: Re: US Training Accident
    > Greg,
    >
    > Not to go all "heavy" on you, or anything, but smugness in the face of
   the
    > kind of misfortune the American forces seem to have been experiencing 
of
    > late just isn't attractive, at least in my not so humble opinion. 
But
   you
    > *are* right, all the same - What a run of luck! What gives, I wonder?
    >
    > - Joan
   --------------------------------------------------------
   NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
   to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
   remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
   message body.
   _________________________________________________________________________
   Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
   --------------------------------------------------------
   NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
   to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
   remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
   message body.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Juno847627709@aol.com* on *Thu, 15 Mar 2001 11:34:01 EST*
Joan,
        HAahahahaha! Thanks, Joan. We‘ll keep ya posted.
            -Matt
    hehehehe.... ‘cute‘
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Juno847627709@aol.com* on *Thu, 15 Mar 2001 11:35:12 EST*
I can just picture Rob‘s kids jumping up and down in front of the screen, 
"Daddy, daddy, are you gonna do that?.. And that???????"
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Juno847627709@aol.com* on *Thu, 15 Mar 2001 12:28:45 EST*
Hahaha!
This‘ll be my last post for atleast 24 hrshehe but I gotta explain my 
second latest!
When I was reading Joan‘s post, I believe on Americanismyou know the thread 
at the bottom she had a little message for Rob about his kids.
    Now, it said something like,"I think its hilarious that your kids get so 
excited over your summer courses just by seeing those commercials" -That‘s in 
no way ‘word for word‘, but its the jist.
    In my hurried reading, I saw," I think its hilarious how YOU kids get so 
worked up about your summer courses just by seeing those commercials"
    So, while I‘ve no idea how Joan could classify Rob or Steve as ‘kids‘ I 
know that I‘m still just a lad, so I took very little offence. Well, at first 
I was a little surprised she‘d said that, but then again, I remembered being 
at the movies last nightCastaway, saw it for the first time and clapping 
and hooting when the new PRes advertisement came on, so I guess it made sense 
that someone would say that I get excited over a silly little commercial!
            Sorry ‘bout that, Joan, Rob and all, but I thought it was kinda 
funny. At home I just about found myself standing at attention by 
commercial‘s end, so that‘s how I read it.
                ‘Moronically‘  yours,
                                        -Matt
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Joan O. Arc" <joan_o_arc@hotmail.com>* on *Fri, 16 Mar 2001 06:07:48 -0000*
Don‘t sweat it, man, Speed reading has its hazards! But, in case there‘s 
any lingering doubt, I was, in fact, referring to *Rob‘s* kids, who sound 
delightful...
----Original Message Follows----
From: Juno847627709@aol.com
Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
Subject: Re: shrill, smug anti Americanism
Date: Thu, 15 Mar 2001 12:28:45 EST
Hahaha!
This‘ll be my last post for atleast 24 hrshehe but I gotta explain my
second latest!
When I was reading Joan‘s post, I believe on Americanismyou know the 
thread
at the bottom she had a little message for Rob about his kids.
     Now, it said something like,"I think its hilarious that your kids get 
so
excited over your summer courses just by seeing those commercials" -That‘s 
in
no way ‘word for word‘, but its the jist.
     In my hurried reading, I saw," I think its hilarious how YOU kids get 
so
worked up about your summer courses just by seeing those commercials"
     So, while I‘ve no idea how Joan could classify Rob or Steve as ‘kids‘ I
know that I‘m still just a lad, so I took very little offence. Well, at 
first
I was a little surprised she‘d said that, but then again, I remembered being
at the movies last nightCastaway, saw it for the first time and clapping
and hooting when the new PRes advertisement came on, so I guess it made 
sense
that someone would say that I get excited over a silly little commercial!
             Sorry ‘bout that, Joan, Rob and all, but I thought it was kinda
funny. At home I just about found myself standing at attention by
commercial‘s end, so that‘s how I read it.
                 ‘Moronically‘  yours,
                                         -Matt
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Rob Ayres" <ayrzee_07@hotmail.com>* on *Fri, 16 Mar 2001 15:48:01 -0500*
Awe shucks Joan.......... be careful, you‘ll have me blustering on about 
them.
Rob
  ----- Original Message -----
  From: Joan O. Arc
  To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
  Sent: Friday, March 16, 2001 1:07 AM
  Subject: Re: shrill, smug anti Americanism
  Don‘t sweat it, man, Speed reading has its hazards! But, in case 
there‘s
  any lingering doubt, I was, in fact, referring to *Rob‘s* kids, who 
sound
  delightful...
  ----Original Message Follows----
  From: Juno847627709@aol.com
  Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
  To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
  Subject: Re: shrill, smug anti Americanism
  Date: Thu, 15 Mar 2001 12:28:45 EST
  Hahaha!
  This‘ll be my last post for atleast 24 hrshehe but I gotta explain 
my
  second latest!
  When I was reading Joan‘s post, I believe on Americanismyou know the
  thread
  at the bottom she had a little message for Rob about his kids.
       Now, it said something like,"I think its hilarious that your kids 
get
  so
  excited over your summer courses just by seeing those commercials" 
-That‘s
  in
  no way ‘word for word‘, but its the jist.
       In my hurried reading, I saw," I think its hilarious how YOU kids 
get
  so
  worked up about your summer courses just by seeing those commercials"
       So, while I‘ve no idea how Joan could classify Rob or Steve as 
‘kids‘ I
  know that I‘m still just a lad, so I took very little offence. Well, 
at
  first
  I was a little surprised she‘d said that, but then again, I remembered 
being
  at the movies last nightCastaway, saw it for the first time and 
clapping
  and hooting when the new PRes advertisement came on, so I guess it 
made
  sense
  that someone would say that I get excited over a silly little 
commercial!
               Sorry ‘bout that, Joan, Rob and all, but I thought it was 
kinda
  funny. At home I just about found myself standing at attention by
  commercial‘s end, so that‘s how I read it.
                   ‘Moronically‘  yours,
                                           -Matt
  --------------------------------------------------------
  NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
  to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
  remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
  message body.

_________________________________________________________________________
  Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at 
 http://www.hotmail.com. 
  --------------------------------------------------------
  NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
  to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
  remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
  message body.
http-equiv=3DContent-Type>
Awe shucks Joan.......... be careful, you‘ll 
have me
blustering on about them.
Rob
  ----- Original Message ----- 
  From:
  Joan O.
  Arc 
  To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca 
  Sent: Friday, March 16, 2001 
1:07
AM
  Subject: Re: shrill, smug anti
  Americanism
  Don‘t sweat it, man, Speed reading has its hazards! 
But, in
  case there‘sany lingering doubt, I was, in fact, referring to 
*Rob‘s*
  kids, who sounddelightful...----Original Message
  Follows----From: Juno847627709@aol.comReply-
To: army-list@CdnArmy.caTo: 
army-list@CdnArmy.caSubject:
 Re:
  shrill, smug anti AmericanismDate: Thu, 15 Mar 2001 12:28:45
  ESTHahaha!This‘ll be my last post for atleast 24 hrshehe 
but I
  gotta explain mysecond latest!When I was reading Joan‘s 
post, I
  believe on Americanismyou know thethreadat the bottom she 
had a
  little message for Rob about his kids. 
Now, it
  said something like,"I think its hilarious that your kids 
getsoexcited
  over your summer courses just by seeing those commercials" 
-That‘sinno
  way ‘word for word‘, but its the jist. In 
my
  hurried reading, I saw," I think its hilarious how YOU kids
  getsoworked up about your summer courses just by seeing those
  commercials" So, while I‘ve no idea how 
Joan could
  classify Rob or Steve as ‘kids‘ Iknow that I‘m still just a lad, 
so I took
  very little offence. Well, atfirstI was a little surprised 
she‘d said
  that, but then again, I remembered beingat the movies last 
nightCastaway,
  saw it for the first time and clappingand hooting when the new 
PRes
  advertisement came on, so I guess it madesensethat someone 
would say
  that I get excited over a silly little

commercial!nbs
p
  Sorry ‘bout that, Joan, Rob and all, but I thought it was 
kindafunny. At
  home I just about found myself standing at attention 
bycommercial‘s end,
  so that‘s how I read

it.
  ‘Moronically‘

yours,nb
spnbs
pnbsp

-Matt--------------------------------------------------------NOTE
:
  To remove yourself from this list, send a messageto majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the 
account
  you wish toremove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in 
themessage

body.____________________________________________________________
_____________Get
  Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com.------ 
--------------------------------------------------NOTE:
  To remove yourself from this list, send a messageto majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the 
account
  you wish toremove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in 
themessage
  body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Joan O. Arc" <joan_o_arc@hotmail.com>* on *Sat, 17 Mar 2001 03:19:38 -0000*
That doesn‘t sound so bad, actually. In fact, *believe* me - we‘ve been 
subjected to worse... :
----Original Message Follows----
From: "Rob Ayres" 
Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
To: 
Subject: Re: shrill, smug anti Americanism
Date: Fri, 16 Mar 2001 15:48:01 -0500
Awe shucks Joan.......... be careful, you‘ll have me blustering on about 
them.
Rob
   ----- Original Message -----
   From: Joan O. Arc
   To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
   Sent: Friday, March 16, 2001 1:07 AM
   Subject: Re: shrill, smug anti Americanism
   Don‘t sweat it, man, Speed reading has its hazards! But, in case there‘s
   any lingering doubt, I was, in fact, referring to *Rob‘s* kids, who sound
   delightful...
   ----Original Message Follows----
   From: Juno847627709@aol.com
   Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
   To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
   Subject: Re: shrill, smug anti Americanism
   Date: Thu, 15 Mar 2001 12:28:45 EST
   Hahaha!
   This‘ll be my last post for atleast 24 hrshehe but I gotta explain my
   second latest!
   When I was reading Joan‘s post, I believe on Americanismyou know the
   thread
   at the bottom she had a little message for Rob about his kids.
        Now, it said something like,"I think its hilarious that your kids 
get
   so
   excited over your summer courses just by seeing those commercials" 
-That‘s
   in
   no way ‘word for word‘, but its the jist.
        In my hurried reading, I saw," I think its hilarious how YOU kids 
get
   so
   worked up about your summer courses just by seeing those commercials"
        So, while I‘ve no idea how Joan could classify Rob or Steve as 
‘kids‘ I
   know that I‘m still just a lad, so I took very little offence. Well, at
   first
   I was a little surprised she‘d said that, but then again, I remembered 
being
   at the movies last nightCastaway, saw it for the first time and 
clapping
   and hooting when the new PRes advertisement came on, so I guess it made
   sense
   that someone would say that I get excited over a silly little commercial!
                Sorry ‘bout that, Joan, Rob and all, but I thought it was 
kinda
   funny. At home I just about found myself standing at attention by
   commercial‘s end, so that‘s how I read it.
                    ‘Moronically‘  yours,
                                            -Matt
   --------------------------------------------------------
   NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
   to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
   remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
   message body.
   _________________________________________________________________________
   Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
   --------------------------------------------------------
   NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
   to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
   remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
   message body.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"John Gow" <jgow@home.com>* on *Fri, 16 Mar 2001 23:56:45 -0500*
Minor problem with your nice speech to Joan, Greg...I don't agree...
As Canadians, we have a ****  of a fight on our hands to get ahead...we 
have to face that...and not just think we can scrape by in low 
gear...can expand if you wish...and sorry that I use the List for 
this..was not my intent..am writing well, trying to write a paper for 
my employer, and checking email in between, because some webbies do 
write well..
Anyway, I think you're wrong, or mis-directed here...  just now, 
anyway...
John
  
Minor problem with your nice speech to 
Joan,
Greg...I don't agree...
As Canadians, we have a ****  of a fight 
on our
hands to get ahead...we have to face that...and not just think we can 
scrape by
in low gear...can expand if you wish...and sorry that I use the List for 
this..was not my intent..am writing well, trying to write a paper for 
my
employer, and checking email in between, because some webbies do write
well..
Anyway, I think you're wrong, or 
mis-directed
here... just now, anyway...
John


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *CoastDanny@aol.com* on *Mon, 19 Mar 2001 10:49:49 EST*
Ok folks, thru all the anti American stuff, the recruiting issue, the 
promotion of minorities, who are you really stuff, I have been good. I read 
and thought about it.
Finally I came to this conclusion.
1 I have always been a Proud Canadian and jealous of the Yanks that they 
were more vocal about their Flag. My houses always have the flag flying above 
it.  Since I married and American and now am living in the US my house flys 
two flags.
2We need to recruit as many people as possible, we DO NOT have to accept all 
who apply. We the CF get to pick and choose the best with out regard to 
sex, race, religion, sexual orientation etc. Therefore we promote based on 
merit and no other reason.
3 Who are you really? Who cares? If I think your statements are wrong or you 
have your head in an oriface not made for it, then I will igore you, wether 
you are a General or a Pte, or a civie. If  I think you are an idiot, you 
are. 
4 The issue of saying what you think?  Isn‘t that why we served?
rgds,
Danny
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Joan O. Arc" <joan_o_arc@hotmail.com>* on *Tue, 20 Mar 2001 01:12:18 -0000*
Danny,
I agree with every word.
Thanks,
Joan
----Original Message Follows----
From: CoastDanny@aol.com
Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
Subject: Re: shrill, smug anti Americanism
Date: Mon, 19 Mar 2001 10:49:49 EST
Ok folks, thru all the anti American stuff, the recruiting issue, the
promotion of minorities, who are you really stuff, I have been good. I read
and thought about it.
Finally I came to this conclusion.
1 I have always been a Proud Canadian and jealous of the Yanks that they
were more vocal about their Flag. My houses always have the flag flying 
above
it.  Since I married and American and now am living in the US my house flys
two flags.
2We need to recruit as many people as possible, we DO NOT have to accept 
all
who apply. We the CF get to pick and choose the best with out regard to
sex, race, religion, sexual orientation etc. Therefore we promote based on
merit and no other reason.
3 Who are you really? Who cares? If I think your statements are wrong or 
you
have your head in an oriface not made for it, then I will igore you, wether
you are a General or a Pte, or a civie. If  I think you are an idiot, you
are. 
4 The issue of saying what you think?  Isn‘t that why we served?
rgds,
Danny
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------

